# Erster Test der neuen Corsair H60



## deckard-cain (8. März 2011)

Die englischen Kollegen von hardwareheaven haben eine Corsair H60 in die Finger bekommen und einen ersten Test online gestellt.

Über den folgenden Link gelangt ihr direkt zum Test: Corsair H60 Liquid CPU Cooler Review - Introduction

Das schöne an diesem Test ist, dass sie auch die H50 und H70 in die Vergleichstests einbezogen haben.
Nach denen positioniert sich die neue Wakü wie erwartet zwischen diesen beiden bei einem wesentlich geringerem Geräuschpegel.

9 von 10 Sternen in 3 Kategorien und 10 von 10 in den anderen beiden sprechen für sich. Abschließend gibt es den Performance Award.

Sieht so aus, als hätte Corsair auch bei dieser Wakü alles richtig gemacht, sowohl in der Zusammenarbeit mit Cool-It, als auch bei der Entwicklung des Produktes.
Nun muss es nur noch im Preisvergleich und den Shops auftauchen.


----------



## Hugo78 (8. März 2011)

Danke für den Link, auf einen ersten Test hatte ich schon gewartet. 
Leider gibt hardwareheaven keinen Vergleich zu aktuellen Top Heatpipe Kühlern, a la Thermalright HR-02 oder Prolimatech Genesis. 
Und sie haben auch keinen Referenzlüfter für alle Kompaktwaküs verwendet, somit ist der Test nicht optimal, aber als Tendenz ok.

Na mal sehen wann PCGH einen H60 in die Finger bekommt.


----------



## type_o (8. März 2011)

HMMM, laut Test sieht diese KompaktWaKü gut aus! Währe also eine Überlegung wert!  
Da wart ich mal auf andere Test's und das Preisgefälle!  
Egal wird gekauft, so oder so!  

MfG tpe_o


----------



## p4r4 (8. März 2011)

Bin auch schon länger mit so nem ding am liebäugeln.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2011)

Ich hatte mir auch überlegt son Teil anzuschaffen aber bisher war die Faulheit mein System ganz umzubauen (die Backplate des alten Kühlers müsste ja raus und daher das MB aus dem Case) stärker.
Irgendwann vielleicht^^


----------



## Own3r (8. März 2011)

Interessantes Teil 

Kann man gut als LuKü Alternative nehmen.


----------



## Klutten (8. März 2011)

Derzeit warten wir für das Forum auf ein Testsample. Scheinbar kann es nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## mycel-x (8. März 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Derzeit warten wir für das Forum auf ein Testsample. Scheinbar kann es nicht mehr lange dauern.



Moinsen Herr Klutten. Machst Du dann wieder einen so schönen Vergleichstest wie Du Ihn in der Vergangenheit ja schon mit den anderen üblichen Verdächtigen ( ich glaube es waren z.B. H50, 70, Coolit, NH D14, und einer ausgewachsenen WaKü ) ? Wäre wieder sehr schön, und Euren Ergebnissen vertraue ich auf jeden Fall mehr als allem was da sonst noch so im Netz diesbezogen umhergeistert. 
Wenn die Ergebnisse 'oben' allerdings so auch schon glaubwürdig wären dann scheints ein 'gutes' Teil zu sein.


----------



## Klutten (8. März 2011)

Natürlich gibt es wieder einen Test - warum sollte man sonst auch warten. 

Ich würde die Ergebnisse des Tests nicht anzweifeln, glaube aber, dass die Werte durch die "kühle" S1155-CPU sehr dicht beieinander liegen. Ein Prozessor der Bloomfield-Generation eignet sich da bestimmt besser zur Differenzierung. Am Wochenende möchte ich erst einmal den Test zur Antec H2O 620 fertigstellen - dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. März 2011)

Also wenn die Werte Stimmen und PCGH und CB noch eine Test machen und die auch Gut laufen denke ich wird das meine Nächster Kühler !


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (9. März 2011)

könntest du eventeull andere lüfter bei der h60 testen bzw wenn es möglich ist 2 lüfter verbauen. ich selber habe vor mir das gute stück zu holen und den standart lüfter drann lassen und auf der freien seite wenn möglich nen Xigmatek XLF-F1253 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 120mm zu verbauen. bzw vlt auch nur den lüfter ^^ wäre halt mal interessant zu sehn wie sich das ganze verhält. 
mfg Alex


----------



## Cartier (9. März 2011)

ich hab jetzt schon mehrfach H50 verbaut und muss ehrlich sagen  Hammer. Leiser Kühler als jede Lüftkühlung bisher 

für den Preis auf jeden Besser als Luftkühlungen  ich hoffe halt das auch endlich die Lösung für Grafikkarten kommt. Auf der Cebit konnte man ja schon erste Modelle erblicken.


----------



## hwk (9. März 2011)

Cartier schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt schon mehrfach H50 verbaut und muss ehrlich sagen  Hammer. Leiser Kühler als jede Lüftkühlung bisher
> 
> für den Preis auf jeden Besser als Luftkühlungen  ich hoffe halt das auch endlich die Lösung für Grafikkarten kommt. Auf der Cebit konnte man ja schon erste Modelle erblicken.


 
Für Grafikkarten gibt es das auch schon eine Weile... CoolIt Omni ALC... z.B. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - CoolIT Systems Universal GPU Cooling Solution 120mm fr GTX480 CoolIT Systems Universal GPU Cooling Solution 120mm fr GTX470/480/570/580 & HD5870/5970 40108


----------



## Woohoo (10. März 2011)

Bin von den kleinen Flüssigkeitskühlern auch sehr angetan (H50 selbst in Betrieb und H70 bei einem Kollegen eingebaut) und werde keinen Towerkühler mehr verbauen.


----------



## xeno75 (11. März 2011)

Ich konnte leider nicht mehr warten und habe statt dessen den Dark Rock Advanced bestellt. Aber wenn ich noch lange auf mein Sandy Bridge Board warten muss ändere ich das vielleicht nochmal...

Den Link hatte ich übrigens schon am 7. März im Corsair-Teil des Forums gepostet 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-corsair/142867-corsair-hydro-series-h60.html


----------



## InRainbows (11. März 2011)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage zum Test: warum geben die Tester Dezibelwerte für 3,4 Ghz und keine Werte für 4,4 und 5,2. Das Ziel eines potentiellen H60 Käufers ist doch den Prozessor voll auszureizen, z. B. 2600K bei 4,5  und aufwärts. Was interessieren mich Werte für 3,4? O_o

Mir gefällt der Test nicht.


----------



## vw16 (11. März 2011)

hwk schrieb:


> Für Grafikkarten gibt es das auch schon eine Weile... CoolIt Omni ALC... z.B. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - CoolIT Systems Universal GPU Cooling Solution 120mm fr GTX480 CoolIT Systems Universal GPU Cooling Solution 120mm fr GTX470/480/570/580 & HD5870/5970 40108


 
Die Idee für ne Gra is ja net schlecht nur find ich da so einen kleinen 120 Radiator zu klein für.
Min 240 Radiator hallt ich da ehr für angebracht. Der Radi in dem Video dazu is auch 
ziehmlich dünn -meiner Meinung nach zu dünn- aber kann man nix machen.
Wenns des Ding in 240er Form gibt würde ich es mir kaufen.


----------

